# Printer issue.



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

At the Community Centre where I work there is a Canon IR2200 printer with only a centronics port. I have downloaded and installed the software, added USB2 to centronics cable too. 

A print test activates the printer and it displays data processing with no errors, but no print occurs. The printer just goes back to rest?

Copying works fine.

Any ideas.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> added USB2 to centronics cable


How are you adding USB2 to a Parallel connector? If you are using an adapter, then I would presume there is a problem with that adapter. 
The printer has an Ethernet port, assign a static IP address to the printer in the Menu under Network, and you can add the printer across the network.
If you want to hook it up directly to a computer, If you have another computer in the network that has a Parallel port, hook the printer up to that, and share the printer on the network. Add the printer as a shared network printer to the computers with only USB ports.


> *About imageRUNNER 2200*
> 
> With optional network connectivity capable of handling 10/100 Ethernet or Token Ring connections, and support for PostScript® 3 Emulation and PCL® 6 print languages, the imageRUNNER 2200 meets the needs of even the most demanding workgroup environments.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmm.... the adaptor is brand new.
No, there is no Ethernet port on the printer, otherwise I could have it connected more appropriately.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *About imageRUNNER 2200*
> With optional network connectivity capable of handling 10/100 Ethernet....the imageRUNNER 2200 meets the needs of ... workgroup environments.


Whether the adapter is brand new or not, there is a problem with the connection. Since you aren't connecting directly using the native Parallel Centronix connector but using an adapter in between the Centronix and USB, that would be the first place to look. 
According to Canon's web site, this printer has a Ethernet Network port: Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : imageRUNNER 2200 the text in the quote above is taken from the Canon web site. Check the manual on that page.
If not, then as previously stated, attach it to a computer with a parallel port and share it.


----------

